# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  صور عارية في كل مكان

## اسامه يونس

*صور عارية في كل مكان*


*للزيف* *وللبهتان*

*للظلم وللطغيان*

*للذل وللخذلان*

*في القدس وفي* *الأفغان*

*في كشمير وفي الجولان*

*في الصومال وفي الألبان*

*في**الشيشان وفي السودان*

*صور لا يخجل منها إنسان*


*صور عارية في كل**مكان*

*طفل يبحث عن لقمة*

*ودموع تبحث عن رحمة*

*ورضيع يبحث عن* *ضمة*

*ولأم تبحث عن أمة*

*وهموم تبحث عن همة*

*في كل فؤاد**ولسان*


*صور عارية في كل مكان*

*لكؤوس تبحث عن كرمة*

*وشفاه* *تبحث عن لثمة*

*أذان تبحث عن نغمة*

*وأنوف تبحث عن شمة*

*وقلوب تبحث* *عن ظلمة*

*كل يبحث عن همه*

*والهم الأكبر في النسيان*


*صور**عارية في كل مكان*

*للشجب وللتنديد*

*للنفي وللتأكيد*

*للتصفيق و**للتأييد*

*للإملاء وللترديد*

*للقتل وللتشريد*

*للتنصير**وللتهويد*

*في وهن يمقته النسوان*


*صور عارية في كل مكان*

*صورة**أكفان وقبور*

*صورة تابوت م**ور*

*صورة مقتول مأسور*

*صورة جزار**مأجور*

*صورة كرسي مخمور*

*لا يصحو منه سلطان*


*صور عارية في كل* *مكان*

*لشباب مختل الأفكار*

*لنساء الموضة و "الكوفار**"*

*لعبيد**الدرهم والدينار*

*لأمير في فلك الدولار*

*ورئيس مشدود**الزنار*

*لسيوف الطبلة والمزمار*

*لخيول الزينة والمضمار*

*وجيوش* *الكبسة والمشوار*

*للصدع الهائل في البنيان*

 


*صور عارية في كل* *مكان*

*يلعنها القاصي والدان*

*ويبول عليها الشيطان*

*في كل مكان**وزمان*


*مشاهد عارية في المنتدى** ‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍!!!!!!* 

*تتعرى** ..* *المساجد*
*عندما يختفي المصلون**.*

*تتعرى وجوه الرجال*
*عندما يكثر**الكذب**.*

*تتعرى وجوه الجميلات*
*عندما يتمدد عليها المكياج**.*

*تتعرى**الأشجار*
*عندما تتساقط الأوراق**.*

*تتعرى الأماكن*
*عندما تغيب وجوه**أطفالنا وأحبابنا**.*

*يتعرى الحب الحقيقي*
*عندما تكون النهاية خيانة** ..*

*تتعرى الصداقة الحقيقية*
*حينما ندرك ماهي الا مصالح قائمة بين أحد**الطرفين** ..* 

*تتعرى الفتاة*
*عندما تكون سلعة رخيصة من يد شاب لأخر** ...*

*يتعرى الشاب*
*حين ينجرف الى طريق الرذيلة** ...*

*تتعرى**الأم*
*حين لا تكون مدرسة حقة وصدر حنون** ..*

*يتعرى الأب*
*عندما لا يشعر**بمسئوليته الكبرى تجاه أبناءه** ...*

*يتعرى أخواني و أخواتي*
*في المنتدى حين* *لا يشعرون بعمق الأخوة التي بينهم** ..*

 


*وأخيرآ تتعرى المواضيع*
*عندما تختفي* *الردود*

 



*لكم ارق* *تحيه*

----------


## اسامه يونس

اشكر لكم  حضوركم

----------


## بنت مصر

جميلة جدا اخي اسامة يونس
اسفة على تأخيري في الرد
ولكن التأخير سببه ان معظمنا
غير متواجد بسبب الاجازات وعدم التواجد بانتظام
ولكن ليس تجاهلا أو عدم تقدير فلا تغضب أخي وفي انتظار مزيدا من روائعك


بسنت

----------

